# Amazon reviews



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Ever wondered if all those five star reviews are genuine?
Now it's easy to check.
Copy the URl go to Fakespot.com paste in the URL and you'll get an instant analysis and a letter rating.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Great - thanks. I've just tested it on a number of recent Amazon purchases and I'm impressed. I bought some Turmeric capsules recently (URL below) and 251 positive reviews. The seller has just contacted me and said that they will send me a complimentary packet but would I also leave a complimentary review. They aren't making it conditional but it's sailing close to the wind. Anyway Fake spot sees through that and has downgraded the reliability of the reviews accordingly. It's also spotted a number of apparent fake reviews. I won't be buying from that seller again.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01GSQGIAK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Do you find the turmeric capsules help peter? I have been making my own golden paste for a while but it is a faff.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Spacerunner said:


> Ever wondered if all those five star reviews are genuine?
> Now it's easy to check.
> Copy the URl go to Fakespot.com paste in the URL and you'll get an instant analysis and a letter rating.


I actually sell on Amazon and import my own products from China. So I thought I would try the fakespot on one of my items. It said some of the reviews looked false. It stated "Reviewer account looks to be generated by automation" It said this for a few customers, but they are repeat customers who actually buy from me on a regular basis.

I do not know how fakespot uses the algorithm to spot fake reviews, but I can say on genuine reviews if failed miserably.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

patp said:


> Do you find the turmeric capsules help peter? I have been making my own golden paste for a while but it is a faff.


Yes, have found them very helpful so far as I can tell. I started to take them as I have arthritis in one knee and some other joints aren't as good as they used to be. I'm certainly finding less discomfort now and appear to have more suppleness.


----------

